# ANDY'S TECH SUPPORT POST: vBULLETIN 3.6.0 UPGRADE; NEW FEATURES!



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

*We have just finished upgrading to the newest version of the vBulletin software, 3.6.0.*
This state-of-the-art upgrade has many new features. Here are some of the highlights with more information about each further down in this post:

*Multi-Quote automatically quotes multiple posts in a reply*
*Private Message Preview in Notification Emails*
*Full CC & BCC Features in Private Messages*
*Receive Private Messages from Buddies Only*
*Infraction System Simplifies Moderation Parameters*
*Users Must Enter Required Profile Fields before Browsing*
*Unique Unsubscribe Link in Subscription Emails*
*Further information about these new features:*

*Multi-Quote*
The much-requested multi-quote feature allows members to tag multiple posts that they wish to respond to by clicking a small button on each post. Once the member clicks the reply button, each tagged post is quoted.
To increase usability, by default, only posts within the current thread are automatically quoted. If you wish to quote posts in other threads with multi-quote, you simply need to click a link on the reply page, and the text of those posts will be added without a reload. Additionally, when quoting a post, the ID of the post is automatically included with the quote tag. When the quoted text is viewed in a thread, a small icon links back to the quoted post.

*Private Message Preview in Notification Emails*
If you have elected to receive emails when receiving a new private message, the email will now contain more than just the name of the member who sent you the message. The title and body of the message will be included. Any BB codes in the message will automatically be converted to an equivalent plaintext version compatible with your browser.

*Full CC & BCC Features in Private Messages*
A number of you have discovered this by now. Like in an email, BCC (blind carbon-copy) allows you to hide the full list of recipients from each recipient. In previous versions of vBulletin, the "to" field acted like a BCC field. Now, the "to" field acts like the CC field in an email; each recipient will see all the names in the "to" field. There is now an additional new field, "BCC".

*Receive Private Messages from Buddies Only*
You may now elect to receive private messages only from users on your buddy list. If a non-buddy tries to send you a message, they will receive an error saying that you do not accept private messages. Moderators are automatically able to bypass this restriction.

*Infraction System*
The infraction system allows the moderators to flexibly and predictably reprimand problem members. Each infraction has a certain weight (points) and an option to allow it to be applied only as a warning for a first-time violator, which alerts you to your violation but doesn't give you any points. Additionally, the points for a violation may be removed after a specified amount of time at the Moderators' discretion.
The system is quite simple. Any member accumulating 15 Infraction Points will be placed in the "Probationary Moderated Members" category. Reversion back to the regular Registered Members category will take place at the Moderators' discretion. In this "Probationary" category, posts are reviewed by the Moderator staff before being allowed up on the Forum. This is the same category in which brand new members are placed for their first few posts. A member accumulating 20 Infraction Points will be suspended for one week. A member accumulating 25 Points will be suspended for one month. A member accumulating 30 Points will be permanently banned from the site. 

Inappropriate Language
First Offense: 1 Point
Second Offense: 3 Points
Subsequent Offenses: 5 to 10 Points each at Moderator's discretion

Failure to follow Moderator's instructions: 5 to 10 Points at Moderator's discretion
Arguing Online with a Moderator: 15 Points
Trolling or Flaming: 15 Points
Feeding a Troll/Fanning a Flame: 10 Points
Posting Non-owned Copyrighted Material: 3 Points
Registering with False E-mail Address: 30 Points
Registering Multiple Membernames: 30 Points
Advertising Merchandise on Clothing Forum:
Member with less than 100 posts: 20 Points
Member with more than 100 posts: 3 Points

The Infraction System is designed to make the issue of moderation more transparent for all and simpler to understand. Nonetheless, situations arise which cannot be anticipated using a formulaic response. The AskAndyAboutClothes moderation staff will continue to have full discretion in the performance of their duties.

*Members Must Enter Required Profile Fields before Browsing*
You will be unable to browse the Forums unless you go to your UserCP and fill in the Birth Date & Location fields.You may choose to conceal your age from public view.

*Unique Unsubscribe Link in Subscription Emails*
Thread and forum subscription emails now include a link for unsubscribing that is unique to each user. When using this link, unsubscribing from a thread or forum no longer requires logging in.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

*How?*

I must be half asleep... How do I do this? Where?

Thanks for your help, or otherwise....so long and have a good life.

Joe


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Joe Frances said:


> I must be half asleep... How do I do this? Where? Thanks for your help, or otherwise....so long and have a good life.
> 
> Joe


If you mean, how do you update your profile...go to User CP at the upper left part of this page. If you click on it, you will get a drop down menu labed "Control Panel" at the left of the screen and edit function options. Just select "Edit Profile" if that's what you want to update. Does this help?


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

*regarding sales, trolls, and fire.*

A couple of thoughts & suggestions:

As a member of the forums who primarily posts exclusively in the trad forum, I'm wondering if there could be a sales forum for trad items as a subset of either the sales forum or possibly as a permanent thread in the trad forum (the former might be easier as it would be less vulnerable to abuse as a poster could choose to post either in the sales or the trad sales section without subjective definitions of trad becoming a point of discussion within the posts). I read the trad forum daily and the other forms rarely at best and I think that there are others who might feel the same.

In addition, as there many on the trad forum who are blissfully unaware of much of today's internet jargon and I think a little clarification on the meaning of trolling / flaming rules might help prevent infractions.

Thank you so very much for the forums and all the hard work: to Andy, Malinda, and all the moderators we owe a great debt of thanks.

Regards,



Tech Support said:


> *
> [*]Trolling or Flaming: 15 Points
> [*]Feeding a Troll/Fanning a Flame: 10 Points
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

*I Remember When ...............*



knickerbacker said:


> In addition, as there many on the trad forum who are blissfully unaware of much of today's internet jargon and I think a little clarification on the meaning of trolling / flaming rules might help prevent infractions.


That's a darn good idea. I remember when I was first told about AAAC. My reaction was, "What's an Internet Forum?".

And then there was Franke always telling me he was ROFLMAO about nearly everything I wrote. It only took just over a year to learn that he was not complimenting my knowledge of shirtmaking.

I'll organize a group of mods to put together a short i-dictionary for Andy's including acronyms.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

> And then there was Franke always telling me he was ROFLMAO about nearly everything I wrote. It only took just over a year to learn that he was not complimenting my knowledge of shirtmaking


LOL...


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> That's a darn good idea. I remember when I was first told about AAAC. My reaction was, "What's an Internet Forum?".
> 
> And then there was Franke always telling me he was ROFLMAO about nearly everything I wrote. It only took just over a year to learn that he was not complimenting my knowledge of shirtmaking.
> 
> I'll organize a group of mods to put together a short i-dictionary for Andy's including acronyms.





Chuck Franke said:


> LOL...


Check out the new multi-quote functionality! And those little arrows that link quoted text back to the original post being quoted are pretty cool, too.

According to Wikipedia, a troll



> is someone who comes into an established community such as an online discussion forum, and posts inflammatory, rude, repetitive or offensive messages designed intentionally to annoy or antagonize the existing members or disrupt the flow of discussion, including the personal attack of calling others trolls. Often, trolls assume multiple aliases, or sock puppets.


Also according to Wikipedia, flaming



> is the act of posting messages that are deliberately hostile and insulting, usually in the social context of a discussion board on the Internet.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Guys - most stuff is common sense. If you were sitting in Andy's living room as an invited guest with a room full of people you'd behave in a certain way.

*Chuck's Forum Rule Following For Dummies who don't understand ROFLMAO*:

*Flaming* - If someone asks you how their outfit looks say nothing or be constructive and reasonably kind. "You are uglier than a babboons butt and your street prostitute mother dresses you strangely" is rude. Imagine your wife is asking if her posterior looks fat in something - you'd exercise discretion.... do so here. The most common example of flaming is the ad-hominem attack. I had to look that one up too at one time and in short - disagree without making it a personal attack on another poster. You are probably more 'loose' when teasing a friend than you would be with a stranger. Same applies online.

*Trolling* - Don't walk into a bar frequented by US Marines wearing a "Che Lives!" tee shirt. You are trolling and looking for a fight.

*Feeding Trolls* - Inviting a guy in a "Che Lives" tee shirt to a Marine bar just to watch him get beaten up. Don't help start trouble.... it usually manages to get by without help.

The *arguing with a mod and ignoring a mod* instructions: Kinda simple - you go to someone's house and they ask you to take your wet shoes off before walking on their new white carpet. Don't have a hissy fit in front of everyone and then pee on the carpet to make your point. No rational person enjoys deleting posts or moderating people. Just give us a break and if you disagree take a step outside to Private Messages or email and have a gentlemanly chat about it. If you have ever read a forum where 1/2 the threads descend into flame wars and moderation arguments you know why this matters. Don't confuse this instruction with moderators not being willing to hear you out.

*Advertising*:
SPAM, like the canned catfish bait product for which it is named, has an unforgettable smell and consistancy to it. If you aren't sure, write a moderator and ask. if you know full well you want to post an advertisement keep it on the sales forum. If you are brand new to the forum and are here to advertise, drop Andy a note and ask permission and donate a few dollars to the website.

Most of all exercise a modicum of common sense. If you would not do/say it in a room filled with friends/co-workers or others you respect then show everyone here the same courtesy. As a general rule the moderators of this site HATE having to use the moderation tools. We'd rather just enjoy the forum along with our friends.

There are a LOT of internet forums where people are quite anonymous. On this site that isn't really the case. Many forum members knows dozens or hundreds of the others personally so the expectation of civility and respect is a tad greater. Personally (moderator hat off) that is why I think this is among the best forum communities on the internet today.

99% of members never interact with moderators. 1% of members get 99% of the attention from mods. Food for thought.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

To further illustrate:

*Flaming:* "How do you like my new tie?" 
"Is that one of those 70's inspired kippers that CF sells?"

*Trolling:* "Is it true that CF ties are made with radioactive polyester in Bangladesh sweatshops by 7 year old quadriplegic orphans?"


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Was the infraction system designed by the BCS committee :devil:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Bradford said:


> Was the infraction system designed by the BCS committee :devil:


25 points for smart aleck comments from other board's mods.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Bradford said:


> Was the infraction system designed by the BCS committee :devil:


It was incorporated in this upgrade by vBulletin in response to the most requested feature of their tens of thousands of forum administrators & moderators. Didn't you receive their memo?


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Unfortunately, Andy turned down our requests for troll sniffing dogs, instant replay, and changing the Forum threat level warning system from colors like red and yellow to nailhead, chalk stripe and glen plaid.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

medwards said:


> ...changing the Forum threat level warning system from colors like red and yellow to nailhead, chalk stripe and glen plaid.


LOL!

I think perhaps "patch tartan" might be the highest warning level.


----------



## aportnoy (Sep 12, 2005)

AlanC said:


> LOL!
> 
> I think perhaps "patch tartan" might be the highest warning level.


Or perhaps Beaman?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

medwards said:


> Unfortunately, Andy turned down our requests for troll sniffing dogs, instant replay, and changing the Forum threat level warning system from colors like red and yellow to nailhead, chalk stripe and glen plaid.


Wrong! Andy just decided to use the more important garment's terminology. Threat levels, in order of most to least danger, top to bottom, are:

Red Awning Stripe
Orange Bengal Stripe
Blue Candy Stripe
Green Mini-check
White Broadcloth*

* also used for French military flag; 200 now being sent to Lebanon


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

I think we collectively need to get out more


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Joe Frances said:


> I must be half asleep... How do I do this? Where?
> 
> Thanks for your help, or otherwise....so long and have a good life.
> 
> Joe


OK, thanks got it, did it, now tell me why it was necessary for this intrusion into personal information in order to participate in this Forum. Has Andy joined forces with Donald Rumsfeld and Dick Cheney, and can't bear the thought that anyone who participates in this Forum wants to maintain confidentiality? Is our information being sold to Walmart? Is this a power trip of some kind? What's reeeeealy in it for us?

Mark me skeptical formerly firiendly.

Joe


----------



## malinda (Aug 25, 2002)

Joe Frances said:


> OK, thanks got it, did it, now tell me why it was necessary for this intrusion into personal information in order to participate in this Forum. Has Andy joined forces with Donald Rumsfeld and Dick Cheney, and can't bear the thought that anyone who participates in this Forum wants to maintain confidentiality? Is our information being sold to Walmart? Is this a power trip of some kind? What's reeeeealy in it for us?
> 
> Mark me skeptical formerly firiendly.
> 
> Joe


The speculation is unnecessary. What's reeeealy in it for you is forum which continues to cost its members nothing. As AskAndyAboutClothes has grown, it has become progressively more expensive to maintain and cover the monthly operating expenses. We are accomplishing that, as you have undoubtedly noticed, by selling small banner ads. The simple reason for the age and location information request is that potential advertisers are requesting statistical demographic information to see if we meet their needs. The requested information is being compiled as an anonymous statistical "snapshot" to provide that information. Remember that you can check the box to hide your date-of-birth information.

Malinda


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know if this was part of the latest upgrade, but I really like the "reason for editing" box that appears when you edit any of your old posts.

And also the ability to delete the post.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

*Spell Check?*

Would someone be kind enough to explain to me where the spellcheck feature is, and how to use it (if it is not clear...)

Thank you!


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

mulberrywood said:


> Would someone be kind enough to explain to me where the spellcheck feature is, and how to use it (if it is not clear...)


vBulletin has does not have a built-in spell-checker. It does have support for the IE spell-checking browser add-on ieSpell, however, which works with Internet Explorer only. Unfortunately, I have no experience with ieSpell and so could not tell you how it works. The vBulletin development team says that they are interested in tools for other browsers once those tools become sufficiently integrateable.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

It's pretty simple. You just need to download the ieSpell, then after you type a post click the little checkmark-ABC icon. When you do that a small spellcheck window will pop-up. You can designate particular words to check by highlighting or simply spellcheck the entire post.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Jcusey & Alanc,


Thank you. One small problem, I use Firefox for forum visits. I don't mind using IE but Firefox remembers my login information very smoothly. I am not sure how to do this with IE.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

The first time you log in using IE, it will ask you if you want your login information remembered. Be sure you don't have cookies turned off.



mulberrywood said:


> Jcusey & Alanc,
> 
> Thank you. One small problem, I use Firefox for forum visits. I don't mind using IE but Firefox remembers my login information very smoothly. I am not sure how to do this with IE.


----------

